# Wie überbrückt Ihr die Wartezeit auf Cataclysm?



## Launethil (26. Mai 2010)

Die dritte WoW-Erweiterungen lässt noch einige Monate auf sich warten, viele Schlachtzüge sind mit der Eiskronenzitadelle schon durch. Und dank des Markensystems haben die meisten Spieler bereits ihr Traum-Gear zusammen. Was also tun in der Zwischenzeit? Auf das Rubinsanktum warten und derweil den fünften Twink hochspielen? Oder wandert Ihr zu anderen MMOs ab oder spielt gar ganz andere Games? buffed will es wissen.


----------



## Bobby Ross (26. Mai 2010)

Ich spiele ( seit 3 jahren) mal wieder GuildWars und es ist echt wie ein neues Spiel, bei dem was sich in 3 jahren verändert hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rudi TD (26. Mai 2010)

Mit "Werbt einen Freund" gerade beim Neuanfang.

Nochmal die alte Welt sehen.


----------



## Debuff (26. Mai 2010)

Hab meinen Draenei DK gestern zum Tauren gemacht und meinen Menschen Paladin zum Draenei. Das sollte für Abwechslung sorgen! ^^


----------



## Xelxzorn (26. Mai 2010)

Du hast wohl zuviel Geld wa? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Le&#39;Beef (26. Mai 2010)

Ich lvl momentan meinen Krieger... Da gibts erstmal genug zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder ich spitzel mal zu Aion rüber, reizt mich schon die ganze Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mal gucken


----------



## Stevo09 (26. Mai 2010)

mir nen pala auf 80 bringen und danach noch so weit wie es geht die anderen klassen auf 80 ^^ nen druide hab ich ja schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. Mai 2010)

Das wäre mir alles viel zu stressig mit WoW...
Man muss klei in den Laden rennen, um sich Cata zu holen, wird höchstwahrscheinlich süchtig und macht kaum mehr was anderes.
Nein Danke.
Viel Spaß beim Warten auf Cata. Ich werde an euch denken, wenn ihr rumheult, weil Cata noch so weit weg ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Euer größter WoW - Fan, Ich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Foldred (26. Mai 2010)

Stevo09 schrieb:


> mir nen pala auf 80 bringen und danach noch so weit wie es geht die anderen klassen auf 80 ^^ nen druide hab ich ja schon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bei mir ist es genau gleich. hab auch nen druiden auf 80, der pala ist 77 xD und sonst hab ich noch vier andere klassen über lvl 60^^


----------



## Lorinan (26. Mai 2010)

Ich spiele alles! Nur kein bock zu twinken in wow bis zum addon. Immer die gleichen bosse farmen nervt auch. Ne Ne wow acc bleibt auf Eis und wenn es bis Januar 2011 dauert.

Red Dead Redemption ist raus oder.....?......ich muss weg ^^


----------



## Ultimo01 (26. Mai 2010)

Also Ich Mache noch Jeden Tag meine Daylis und jede woche die Weeklys.
Aber ansonsten... Twinken und Battlefield Zocken (Look @ my Signature )


----------



## Stevo09 (26. Mai 2010)

Foldred schrieb:


> haha
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



du hast es gut ^^ mein pala ist auf 30 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mofeist (26. Mai 2010)

ich lasse classic nochmal aufleben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (26. Mai 2010)

Ich levle momentan noch meinen Main hoch um bis Cata raukommt 80 zu werden. 
Momentan ist mein kleiner Schami noch Level54 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yalda (26. Mai 2010)

Ich habe gerade meinen letzen Char auf meinem Stammserver auf 60 gebracht und schließe jetzt offiziell mit der alten Welt ab. Bis Cataclysm werde ich noch etwas Gold und ein paar Vorräte anhäufen, richtig aktiv raiden werde ich aber vorerst nicht mehr.
Nebenher schaue ich gerade die Allods Online Beta an und überlege, ob ich vielleicht wieder mein Herr der Ringe Abo auffrische, die Wiedersehenswoche hatte mir jedenfalls wieder viel Spaß gemacht.

Außerdem habe ich kürzlich eine kurze Bestandsaufnahme gemacht, was ich noch alles für Vollversionen habe (z.B. durch Vollversionen bei Zeitschriften) und habe sie fein säuberlich in "Durchgespielt". "nicht für mich interessant" und "nicht durchgespielt" unterteilt. Der "Nicht durchgespielt" Berg dürfte geschätzt noch ein paar Jahre halten, wenn ich jetzt anfange, ihn "abzuarbeiten" 

Gerade aktuell sitze ich aber wieder an meinem jährlichen Morrowinddurchgang, der auch noch etwas dauern dürfte.


----------



## Rikkui (26. Mai 2010)

Ich zock derweil Wc3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dota tbr und den ganzen müll xD


----------



## Narfmaster (26. Mai 2010)

Hmm ich mach eigentlich sogut wie alles außer andere P2P-MMOs zocken...

The Saboteur, RF-Guerillia, Just Cause 2, Mass Effect 2 mit DLCs, Steam-Spiele (half-Life & Co), Twinken, Battlefield Bad Company 2 o.Ä, Animes guggn, ab und an was für die Schule tun...


Und ich kommentiere auf Buffed.de die Cataclysm Berichterstattung.


----------



## Todbringer93 (26. Mai 2010)

Icc 25er Hardmodes!
Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die schon so viele durch haben.
Somit ist Icc noch lange nicht ausgelutscht, vielleicht storymäßig, aber contentmäßig noch lange nicht.
Nebenher natürlich Gold farmen und Twinken macht auch fun.


----------



## Blutelfmann (26. Mai 2010)

reittiere farmen ist gut naja aber auf lange zeit auch wiederum langweilig naja ich hab jetz ersmal nen hordi jäger auf 25 den ich auch noch ersmal hochbring und mein priester wird auch nich lange warten müssen bis ich ihn hoch gebracht habe und naja mein krieger....dazu sag ich lieber nichs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und von ein pala versteh ich sowieso 0 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich hab ja wenigstens noch mein todesritter mit den schönsten mount überhaupt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und wer weiß ob ich ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 meuchel-schurken noch beginn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das is ja alles so schön am liebsten hätt ich alles XD


----------



## xxhajoxx (26. Mai 2010)

Ich werde wohl das Abo aufrecht erhalten egal ob ich nicht spiele. Ich level momentan nen Schamanen hoch der jetzt auf 34 ist, da ich nur durch Instanzen Level mit Healspecc dauert es mit dem noch ein wenig bis ich den auf 80 bzw 85 haben werde. Aion spiel ich auch nebenbei wieder was mir im Moment deutlich mehr Spaß macht


----------



## Comp4ny (26. Mai 2010)

Ich verbringe meine Zeit damit, andere MMOs anzutesten.

Okay zugegeben habe ich seitdem ich meine Axt "Schneide des Ruins" hatte habe ich mit WoW vorerst aufgehört
da mir die Motivation fehlte und die Lust.

Ich will mit dem Addon nochmal weitermachen bzw. nen Worgen antesten.

Bis dahin wird AION und APB gezockt.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (26. Mai 2010)

Allods, Allods und mehr Allods. Und ab und zu La Tale. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skyllo (26. Mai 2010)

ich level mir gerade angeln hoch!!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## crazypeter (26. Mai 2010)

hmm zocke zurzeit starcraft beta oder battlefield bad company2 manchmal auch garnicht,dann spiele ich etwas auf meiner gitarre.Überlege zurzeit auch mal wieder mit Age of conan anzufangen..mal sehen
Die können sich mit cata ruhig zeit lassen...


----------



## Délerôn (26. Mai 2010)

Joa ich zock in letzter zeit eher Bad Company 2 oder CoD MW 2...ab und zu log ich mich noch bei wow ein abe rnur zu raid tagen.


----------



## DenniBoy16 (26. Mai 2010)

ahhh warum kann man net 3 auswählen?!?
1tens zocke ich weiter wow (mal n paar twinks wieder auf raidniveau bringen, ein-mann-raids, usw, usw.
2tens geb ich den f2p ne chance ... zur zeit ists cabal (nette abwechslung) 
achja und da gibts nochn nettes f2p dass ich sehr oft zocke ... reallife	(sorry der musste leider sein ... bitte ignorieren^^)
und 3tens hald css und son kram halt :-D


----------



## Komakomi (26. Mai 2010)

Ich werde bis Cata nur noch gelegentlich spielen, und wenn dann gold farmen, kleinere Erfolge abarbeiten, die ich mir noch nicht groß angeschaut hab und die lustig klingen und etwas die alte welt erforschen, stellen suchen zu denen man nicht ohne weiteres hin kann und nebenbei das rl genießen - es ist sommer <3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traklar (26. Mai 2010)

Meister der Lehren fertig machen.
100 Mounts-Erfolg machen.
Meinen Paladin die letzten 10 Level gönnen.
Meinen Hordenchar (Mage) die letzten 20 Level gönnen.
Alle billigen Erfolge machen (Die unter Allgemein)
Mir nochmal alle alten Gebiete angucken (atm eh nebenbei machen wegen Meister der Lehren).
Noch 10.000-20.000 Gold farmen.
So weit wie möglich in ICC kommen.
Meinen Wächter in HDRO auf 65 bringen und spielen.
Diablo 2 durchzocken.
Starcraft 2 zocken.
.....

Hab ziemlich viel was ich machen könnte, mal gucken was ich auch machen werde.


----------



## Stevo09 (26. Mai 2010)

Komakomi schrieb:


> Ich werde bis Cata nur noch gelegentlich spielen, und wenn dann gold farmen, kleinere Erfolge abarbeiten, die ich mir noch nicht groß angeschaut hab und die lustig klingen und etwas die alte welt erforschen, stellen suchen zu denen man nicht ohne weiteres hin kann und nebenbei das rl genießen - es ist sommer <3
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



sommer?  bei mir ist ca 8 grad und es regnet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RedShirt (26. Mai 2010)

Hm. Warten bis alle Chars blau sind (Erholung), dann 2-3-4 Dungeons rennen, dann wieder 2 Wochen liegenlassen.

Und ansonsten (bin schon weiter fortgeschritten in der Saga) Lesetips.

Rachel Morgan Series
(bloß nicht auf Deutsch lesen, wenn ich den Titel so mißgestaltet sehe krieg ich jetzt schon die Krätze)

Kitty Norville Series

Mal abgesehen davon, daß die Bücher fast nur 1/3 soviel kosten wie die deutsche Übersetzung.

Den muß man wohl in Deutsch lesen, weil mein Polnisch nicht vorhanden ist (grummel):

The Witcher (Geralt Saga)


----------



## kackbuhn (26. Mai 2010)

Wenn ich nicht twinke, PvP mache oder raiden geh, dann pack ich CSS wieder aus!
Schon ganz geil mit alten Kollegen zu spieln, muss man aufpassen nicht von WoW auf CSS generell zu switchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xâr (26. Mai 2010)

da fehlt .. ich spiele momentan gar nicht.. !!!


----------



## nex187 (26. Mai 2010)

Auf *http://www.apb.com/* warten ! Bisschen Twinken und Crime Craft antesten.


----------



## bekkz (26. Mai 2010)

wie wärs denn mit der Möglichkeit:

(x) Ich spiele wesentlich seltener. Meine neu gewonnene Freizeit investiere ich in Sport und Bewegung damit einmal mein angefressenes Sitzfleisch verschwindet, ich ne neue Freundin finde bis Cataclysm da is und dann die alten Verhaltensweisen wieder kommen.


----------



## Motte (26. Mai 2010)

Schade das man nur eins anwählen kann. Ich persönlich Twinke mir mit meinem Bruder ein Char zusamm hoch, und Spiele Neben bei wenn er ma nich kann Call of Duty. Mein Main liegt derweil auf Eis bis Cata raus kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (26. Mai 2010)

Falls ich mir Cata hole, spiele ich bis dahin warscheinlich weiterhin ESL BC2 und wenn Red Dead für PC kommt, das dann auch.


----------



## cortez338 (26. Mai 2010)

Ich bin grad dabei nochmal alles durchzutwinken inis etc um einfach alles nochmal zusehen bevor Azeroth sich total verändert =)


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (26. Mai 2010)

starcraft


----------



## Don_ftw (26. Mai 2010)

Naja mein DK Tank hat noch nicht das Equip das ich haben möchte (Richtwert: 5k GS). Werde jetzt Icc Raiden anfangen, und nebenbei farm ich mir alleine alle 3 Tage den Zulianischen Tiger aus Zul'Gurub. EpicFlugmount hab ich mir auch schon geleistet, jetzt werd ich dann endlich mal meine Berufe (Juwe/B raufskillen. (war einfach immer nur zu faul 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## ThoWeib (26. Mai 2010)

Wenn mir WoW zu lästig werden sollte, werde ich mich in RoM herumtreiben, das sagt mir auch zu.


----------



## Oliver Schäfer (26. Mai 2010)

Bis ich als Casual-Gamer Arthas nicht down sehe, höre ich nicht auf WoW zu spielen. Außerdem plane ich schon weiterhin für Cataclysm vor... hole mir schon mal Rüstungsteile für Frostmarken usw.usw... 

es heißt schließlich 5 80ger auszustatten


----------



## Valenzius (26. Mai 2010)

Ich spiele im Moment nicht sehr erfolgreich HoN, aber es macht trotzdem einen Höllen-spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tibu (26. Mai 2010)

Ich spiele weiterhin WoW. Nebenbei allerdings wieder verschärft GTA IV + EFLC. ^^


----------



## Komakomi (26. Mai 2010)

Stevo09 schrieb:


> sommer?  bei mir ist ca 8 grad und es regnet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ohje, mein Beileid, in München kann man mit kurzer Hose und T-Shirt rumlaufen - zwar ist es gerade bewölkt und windig aber 23° da is mir auch ein Wolkenbruch mit gewitter wurscht :-)

Dann wünsch ich auch mal wärmere Themperaturen in die anderen Stäte, 
Grüße Komakomi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Druda (26. Mai 2010)

ich spiele ameba pigg XD wer japanisch kann... 

im Moment spiel ich kein WoW mehr, fang aber wohl nächste Woche wieder an~

und dann spiel ich wieder beides.


----------



## Imon (26. Mai 2010)

Erstaunlich daß doch so viele planen zu bleiben. Ich hatte das Gefühl, daß bereits mehr abgewandert sind.

Da die Marktpreise schon längst im freien Fall sind versuche ich noch abzuverkaufen was irgend geht (Bankfächer räumen), ansonsten "9 Tage und der Rest von heute". 

Ich werde AoC dann eine Chance geben...


----------



## Blue/Pali/Real/Gollum (26. Mai 2010)

Ich spiel weiter WoW bischen PvP und mal sehen wieviel Gold man mitnehmen kann ins Addon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## feronius (26. Mai 2010)

ich spiele weiterhin wow, aber auch paar andere spiele nebenbei.

momentan beiß ich mir unteranderem auch die zähne an Emergency 4 aus.


----------



## Narulein (26. Mai 2010)

Ich spiel weiterhin WoW... jedoch stark eingeschrängt (also 2-3x die Woche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Aki†A (26. Mai 2010)

ich mach mit meinem schami solo zeugs( bc heroics und so)

erfolge und mounts farmen und ruf für titel usw ... aber auf dauer wirds langweilig^^ werd warscheins nach ner weile auf single player rollen spiel umsteigen, des neue prince of persia hört sich geil an


----------



## Enelkiller (26. Mai 2010)

ne Runde League of legends zocken nebenbei bissel arena (2,4 k winkt^^) und nebenbei bissel raiden.


----------



## worksuckslifetoo (27. Mai 2010)

zum raiden aufgehört nachdem arthas im 10ner und im 25er lag ( gut im 10ner hc waren schon 9/12 down als er im 25er lag xD ) 
jetz wird nurmehr getwinkt ^^
also hauptsächlich die chars über 60 
also warri (68), druid (72), mage (64), schamane (65) und der dk (63) ^^
aber iwi nurmehr so nebenbei wenn ich ma nix zu tun hab xD
und selbst dann steht eher mehr battlefield bad company 2 mit freunden aufm plan xD
muss fleißig dogtags von denen sammeln ;P

aber zu cata wird wieder geraidet bis der arzt kommt xD


----------



## PTY (27. Mai 2010)

Ich habe gestern meinen Account erstmal gekündigt. Wer weis, wann Cataclysm denn nun wirklich erscheinen wird. Und der aktuelle Content reizt mich irgendwie gar nicht. Ich hab mittlerweile diverse andere MMOs angetestet. Aber das einzige, was mich hier wirklich etwas beeindruckt hatte, war _Allods Online_. Zumindest hatte es mich für ein Free2Play-MMO positiv überrascht. Jedoch fieber ich eher Cataclysm entgegen, auch wenn mir die Änderungen hier und da nicht immer zusagen. Aber im Großen und Ganzen hört sich das alles sehr vielversprechend an.

Aktuell habe ich eher eine Zock-Flaute und spiele kaum noch am PC. Daher überbrücke ich die Zeit bis Cataclysm eher mit meinem RL als mit anderen Spielen ...


----------



## ChaosX (27. Mai 2010)

ich spiele im moment alle meine chars auf 80 die zwichen 60 und 80 sind da sich die welt nicht verändert alle die im lvl bereich 1-50 sind stehen still bis zum addon damit ich die neuen quest mit denen machen kann.


----------



## Lycette (27. Mai 2010)

[x] Ich spiele weiterhin WoW (Twinken, Raiden, PvP, etc.)

Da ich in einer sehr kleinen Gilde bin Raiden wir 1x die Woche ICC 10er, Weeky Tora.. eventuell tun wir uns auch mal einen 25er Raid an.

Die restliche Zeit verbring ich momentan um meine Kriegerin rauf zu spielen..
Da ich vor einem halben Jahr Server und Fraktion gewechselt hab, hab ich noch sehr viel zu tun, da ich nur meinen Main mitgenommen hab, der jetzt in Dalaran steht und verstaubt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bis Cata will ich noch mind. 2 Chars auf 80 bringen... da ich noch nicht weiss ob ich bei meinem jetzigen Main bleibe oder wechseln werde.. mal schauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nrg (27. Mai 2010)

Ich hab mein Abo von WoW auslaufen lassen weil es nichts neues gab und mir Teile der Community gehörig auf den Senkel geht. 

Derzeit spiel ich einige alte Spiele, richtig alte Spiele wie UFO:Enemy Unknown und TftD oder etwas neuere wie Vampire the Masquerade Redemption und Bloodlines. Wenn mir der Sinn nach Onlinespielen steht zock ich meinen alten EVE Char weiter.

Und bei mir heißt es inzwischen nicht mehr warten auf Cata sondern warten auf ToR


----------



## boyclar (27. Mai 2010)

Ich finde es schade das man nur eine stimme abgeben kann, da konnte ich nur die Nr.1 auswählen (Twinken, raiden usw.) ansonsten hätte ich noch andere Spiele spielen genommen^^







Naja hoffe mal das Cata ende des Jahres noch raus kommt.


----------



## Theoss (27. Mai 2010)

tjaaa^^
ICC25er Arthas HM
solange tryen bis man weinend in der ecke sitzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ohne erbarmen^^

ansonsten die letzten paar epixx farmen die man noch so braucht und natürlich gold verdienen^^
wer weiß was sich blizz wieder einfallen lässt um die inflation in wow zu stoppen
ich sehe schon leute mit einem 50k gold mount fliegen das man bauen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



achja und natürlich starcraft 2 beta 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZØCKER_xD (27. Mai 2010)

mit freunden was unternehmen, rausgehn, kino chilln °.° was sonst?^^


----------



## BillyChapel (27. Mai 2010)

[x] Account ruht seit Januar

Mal sehen ob mit Cata wieder das Interesse an WoW kommt. Zumindest anspielen werde ich es und diesmal monatsweise buchen (oder Gamecard). Da WoW eh nur Zeitvertreib ist wird bis Cata eben mit anderen interessanten Dingen die Zeit vertrieben (die spärliche, die da ist)...vielleicht mach ich einen zweiten WoW-Song mit Video dazu (hab noch ungebrauchtes Bildmaterial). Hab jedenfalls massig zu tun, brauch nicht unbedingt ein PC-Spiel!

Gruß
Billy


----------



## Tomratz (27. Mai 2010)

Ich werd meinen Palatank auf 80 hochspielen und so gut wie möglich ausstatten.
Wenns dann passt, will ich damit dann auch mal raiden gehn.

Ansonsten bissi nebenher farmen und meine zwei 80er noch bissi besser ausstatten.


----------



## Kinq_Alexx (27. Mai 2010)

Einerseits spiele ich WoW, jedoch mache ich hauptsächlich Erfolge, vorallem die, die zu Heldentaten werden könnten, z.b. den 3000 Quests Erfolg (:

Andererseits spiel ich momentan auch viel CSS, bis Cata da ist ..


----------



## timinatorxx (27. Mai 2010)

AoC Spielen und BF BC2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn ihr bock habt dann addet mich bei steam fürs zusammen zokken einfach pm schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Garnalem (27. Mai 2010)

Ich habe WoW zurzeit sehr deutlich reduziert und widme mich anderen Hobbies (Freunde, Gitarre, Lesen, WETTER GENIESSEN). Ich hoffe, dass mit oder kurz vor Cataclysm die Lust wieder kommt. 

PS: Mir fehlt noch die Antwort: Gar keine PC-Spiele, sondern andere Hobbies (siehe z. B. meine).


----------



## Pherenike (27. Mai 2010)

Ich bin gerade dabei nun auch mit meinem Twink den Meister der Lehren Erfolg zu absolvieren. Schon nervig teilweise weil Twink natürlich nur ruckzuck hochgelevelt wurde, aber was sein muss, muss sein! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das wird aber auch nur so 2 Abende die Woche veranstaltet. Die restliche Zeit verbring ich dann doch lieber in der realen Welt.


----------



## Schmerzen (27. Mai 2010)

Da meine Gilde den Server verlassen hat (Nozdormu H) habe ich mir gedacht, mach doch mal Pause. Also mache ich von März bis Cata Release eine Sommerpause und wenn es länger dauert hat auch eine Herbst-, Winterpause ;-) . Werde dann wohl wieder einsteigen auf neuem Server, neuer Klasse und neuer Rasse.

MfG

Schmerzen


----------



## baummi (27. Mai 2010)

Also ich zock nebenbei AOC.Mal so zur Abwechslung.Die neue Erweiterung ist nice.Die haben gelernt^^


----------



## BvTcH3R (27. Mai 2010)

_Ich werde bis zum Addon, mit WoW ein bissel kürzer treten,
da nächsten Monat meine Hochzeit ansteht und noch viel zu tun ist :-)

Nebenbei zock ich noch bisschen "Bad Company 2" und "Mass Effect 2"_


----------



## Escalibug (28. Mai 2010)

Meinereiner macht ne WOW Pause und zockt was sich so Battlefield oder Trackmania heisst (nur leider offline wegen schlechter Inet Verbindung was auch der Grund für die WOW Pause ist) .


----------



## Billi17 (28. Mai 2010)

Hi, bin seit 3 Monaten in Australien und habe seit dem nicht mehr WoW gespielt, nach dem Auslandssemester werde ich mit einem Freund neu anfangen und damit habe ich wieder etwas zu tun bis neuer Content kommt. Inzwischen spiele ich Call of Duty: MW2, Bad Company 2 und ähnliches.


----------



## BioHassan (28. Mai 2010)

ICH versuche Mc solo zu machen mit meiner Hexe. Dies scheitert allerdings und sieht bei mir gaaanz anders aus als bei den Videos die ich gesehen habe xD
Bei Lucifron scheitere ich nicht am Boss sondern an der Tatsache das ich nicht an den Hunden vorbeikomme. 
Bei Gehennas macht mir der Fluch zu schaffen und der Exploit mit der Lava und dem porten klappt irgendwie auch nicht so wie ich will xD
Also ich werd auf jeden Fall dort noch eine Weile beschäftigt sein. Vllt hat ja jemand mal Tipps für mich


----------



## Irgen (31. Mai 2010)

Ich zocke meistens Der Herr der Ringe Schlacht um Mittelerde II mit Erweiterung(nicht Online). Zwischendurch mal ab und zu Star Wars Jedi Knight Jedi Academy oder Der Herr der Ringe Die Eroberung


----------



## Craddus (31. Mai 2010)

ich hab mir vor 2 wochen CoD MWF 2 für n Zwanni bei Amazon gekauft.
Erste Sahne und der Multiplayer is der Wahnsinn!!!


----------



## King Graf (15. Juni 2010)

Hallo erstmal also ich zocke bis Cata der weile paar andere games zb. Call of Duty.., Splinter Cell usw. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eragonas (12. Juli 2010)

Tagsüber lieber dem PC fern halten und in den Pool gehen , 
Abends schön brav WoW weiterspielen und über dem Spam im Handelschannel lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## Blutelfenprinz (15. Juli 2010)

Die meiste Zeit schön auf der Arbeit verbringen im klimatisierten Büro und danach einige Stunden auf dem Motorrad.
Meist gehe ich noch ins Wasser beim Badesee oder Pool, je nachdem. 
Am Abend spiele ich dann 1-2 Stunden WoW oder irgendein anderes Spiel wie CIV 4, Warcraft 3, Hearts or Iron III oder schaue Filme / DVDs.

Schönen Gruß
C.


----------

